# Hells Kitchen USA



## littlechef (Jun 28, 2007)

As a chef for several years I think I'd stand a good chance of winning this and, hence, am thinking of applying for the next series.

However, one concern is that I have a bit of a temper and if Ramsey starts verbally abusing me, I think I may stick one on him.

Anyone have any advise on any good wrestling moves I could use if it gets physical.

Like I said, I'd be in it to win it but if bullied I think I have a right to defend myself.


----------



## fingerpie (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Littlechef, I think ramsey is going a little soft, he appears to be interested in his cuddly sheep now, so perhaps dress you could wear a sheepskin coat and he might go easy on you ?


----------



## chefiski (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, he is a twunt isn't he.


----------



## mr_crosby (Jun 28, 2007)

Wait until his back is turned then "judas" him with a large wooden spatula.


----------



## happyeater (Jun 28, 2007)

I think that Jamie Oliver could take him. Ramsey just shouts and screams like a girl.


----------



## littlechef (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers but I was hoping to learn some wrestling moves to take him down if the need arose.

One of my heroes is Hulk Hogan so being able to mix both my passions (cooking and wrestling) would be perfect.

If anyone has any (pro) wrestling experience I'd appreciate any tips.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

ramsay is really a nice guy outside of the kitchen. but it's his standards and his unwilling to accept anything but perfection which scares people. as for jaime oliver taking ramsay. let's not forget that ramsay's restaurant holds 2 michelin stars and jamie.... well... just watch "jamie's kitchen". the guy is really a bit of a whiner.


----------



## crlevesque (Jul 16, 2007)

Just give him the shank of the knife. He'll never see it coming.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

If you're a successful chef with good recommendations and reputatation, you'll have no chance of being cast for the show. I have little doubt that cooking skill and the ability to run a kitchen have very little to do with how this show is cast.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

im not sure about that? Rock is was a exeutive chef, he is the large black man that is on the one now, i personly think he is the best cook out of them all


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

And although Julia is "merely" a short order cook, she can still perform better, more consistently, and seems to learn faster than everyone else on the line.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

I hate Rock's attitude. He has a "smugness" about him and doesn't seem to be able to think outside his race. Not being racist here...but the fact that he got soooo wigged out about going through garbage really highlighted it for me. I live in Houston Texas with a large African American population and have grown up with AA men, especially, who seem to share this type of perspective. They tend to act as if certain things are beneath them. Rock acted like someone was callin' him the "n" word and making him a slave again. (Slavery horrible. The N word equally horrible...lest I get slammed here). But the reality is...if you are a Chef in any kitchen at any level...line cook/brigade, prep, or executive...you are part of a team...and as such there is nothing, I mean NOTHING that is beneath any one person on that team. Each person must pull more than their weight in order for a restaurant or any public business to succeed. It may be wading through garbage this week or doing mountains of pots and pans or cleaning the crapper...it's all gotta be done and it may have to be done by you if another member of your team drops the ball...

I also thought his last couple of appearances, his attitude was not one that I would like to have in a head chef. He scares me. He's too much of an unpredictability factor.

Now Julia!!!! I adore! I think she's exactly the kind of cook Chef Ramsay likes. She has the foundations and he can teach her the rest. She has very low levels of flappability. I really think that is why he does his "act" of ranting. To see what level of stress makes each person crack. It helps you to know that thresh hold for when you have weed situations in the kitchen. It removes a variable for failure. We saw Rock's threshhold in the last couple of weeks.

I think we will see Julia's this week. But she is sure the person I'm routing for! After all, Chef Ramsay came from government housing/welfare. Marco Pierre White also came from the slums...and he took Gordon under his wing and really helped develop him. So I don't think her "Waffle House Roots" are an issue.

And btw, I hate that Jen girl. She's very passive aggressive (another trait you don't want in a chef). And she acts like a praying mantus! Hope she goes this week!


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Go Rock go!!

Plus he can easily take Ramsey in a fight.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

cross faced chicken wing!!!


The first season was the real season that actually had people that could cook. then it got too "reality" now they cast for the drama and all that.

If you want to watch a show where people can flat out cook
watch Top Chef

If you want to wathc chef personality 
watch Food Networks next star

If you want to watch "reality" cooking
wathc hells kitchen

I do watch all three when i find the time


----------



## crlevesque (Jul 16, 2007)

Agreed on the reality aspect of hells kitchen, but I feel that Top Chef has declined in its first three seasons. First was the best cooks, and the past two have declined and declined. Food networks is more about finding a TV star. I like cooks who have a broad knowledge where they are seeking to teach easy recipes to the average watcher. But, its all for entertainment anyway.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

i have to disagree. the first season was about finding cooks with diverse skills. in fact, they were not all cooks by profession. from season 1, Andrea was a health nut who advocated a lifestyle more than anything else. Candice was a model turned culinary student. and Stephen, while an excellent cook, prided himself as being a sommelier. it was clear in the beginning that harold, leeann, and tiffany would be there in the end.

second season was more about cooks. they casted a culinary school instructor (otto), various line cooks and entrepreneurs, and some chefs with very respectable resumes such as marcel from joel robuchon and and ilan from mario batali's casa mono.

i believe this season, the producers casted all professionals from the industry. chefs that started their own businesses and cooks from very famous restaurants such as hung from guy savoy and lia from jean georges.

i believe that they casted this season's top chef based on the word-of-mouth recommendations of other famous chefs. there's less drama and more cooking. the only gripe i have is that they are cooking in miami. i'm not a big fan of floridian cuisine. i think they would have been better off in new york or napa valley/LA.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I have to ask: why,oh WHY would you willing want to be on a staged,highly-edited B.S show where you are fodder for the American public? They don't choose people with actual skill;they choose morons to act as targets for Ramsay.Do you think that it would be wise to have something like that on film forever? Do you honestly think it would advance your career because you were on a Fox Television show? Uh,I think not! If I were to have told the Executive Chef at Ritz-Carlton where I worked that I participated in such a show,he'd have laughed me out of his office and shredded my resume!

If I were you,I'd be more concerned about being the laughingstock of my profession versus being "abused" by Ramsay.

Ramsay is getting big bucks to play it up for the Unwashed Massess known as The Veiwing Public who know nothing about working in a professional kitchen.The show isn't about cooking;it's about watching people get ripped to shreds because we love to see a loser.

More people take part in that stupid American Idol voting than they do in a Presidential election,for God's Sake!

And don't be fooled by the "prize",either,because the "winner' will not be running any multi-million dollar resort in Vegas.Large venues like that don't staff their kitchens via television contests where the contestants are a "night club chef" [fry cook],a nanny,a pastry chef who couldn't even make crepes and a Waffle House line cook.

These people can't make it through a simple dinner service without screwing up,and you mean to tell me that they'd be qualified to run a resort? Dream on!

Last year with the Red Rock Resort,I found an article online from the Vegas Trade commission and the press release clearly stated that the winner would get a "position suitable to their skill level".The Exec Chef of Red Rock [forgot his name!] is a CMC.I posted the article on the ****'s Kitchen messageboard and it was prompty removed and I was banned from the boards.The winner [Heather?] works under the Executive Room Chef,which means she's got at least a half dozen chefs above her;she ain't running squat.

C'mon,these fools are running around without hairnets or hats,I don't see a sanitizer bucket anywhere,the food they put out for tastings are no better than a student in Skills 1 class and the "customers" are SAG members trying to get their 10 seconds of fame...

Shows like this are entertaining,but they make our profession look like a joke.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

"Executive Chef" can be a rather nebulous term and does not imply skill.His lack of professionalism and immaturity speak volumes to me.

He could be an Exec of some privately-owned place,because I doubt it is anywhere of any respectable reputation.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

ATL that was quite erudite! Well said. :beer:


----------

